# 2002 Audi A6 2.7t stuck?? help??



## boostfreak16 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey everyone - looking for someone knowledgeable to answer a question regarding my 2002 Audi A6 2.7T Quattro.

Drove perfect, broke front right cv axle & had a trashed wheel bearing - replaced both, got ready to drive it and it won't move. Shifts and engages into every gear. Only moves in reverse. (It's close to 20°F here so everything is cold.) I put it in drive, it builds boost (just like its under load as if you were boost launching) but hardly moves. It moves but it acts like the brakes are stuck or something of that sort. Tried pulling abs and esp fuses but nothing worked. It does not roll in gear if you try pushing the car. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

